# Idaho black walnut steak knives



## Tom Renfrow (Dec 1, 2019)

I have been looking for the right project for this walnut. Now I need five friends that like steak.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 5 | Great Post 1 | Way Cool 4 | +Karma 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Dec 1, 2019)

Wow nice!! Who doesn't love steak? Those are sexy knives right there!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Rocking RP (Dec 1, 2019)

Beautiful:)


----------



## T. Ben (Dec 1, 2019)

I’ll be your friend!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## barry richardson (Dec 1, 2019)

A very handsome set! Did you buy the blades, or rehandle an existing set?


----------



## Tony (Dec 1, 2019)

Very nice work all around! Tony


----------



## Nature Man (Dec 1, 2019)

Outdoor display was very cool! Count me in line for friendship! Chuck


----------



## Wildthings (Dec 1, 2019)

Wait I see 6 friends worth. Great job!


----------



## Strider (Dec 2, 2019)

Beautiful work! :))


----------



## Tom Renfrow (Dec 2, 2019)

barry richardson said:


> A very handsome set! Did you buy the blades, or rehandle an existing set?


Thanks for the kind words. I made the blades as well.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## barry richardson (Dec 2, 2019)

Tom Renfrow said:


> Thanks for the kind words. I made the blades as well.


Very cool! guess I missed your name on the blades lol


----------



## Sprung (Dec 2, 2019)

Very nice!

Steak is on the menu here tomorrow night.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DKMD (Dec 2, 2019)

Beautiful work! If I was closer, I’d supply the steaks!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TRfromMT (Dec 4, 2019)

You did that walnut justice @Tom Renfrow... 

And I bet your fingers are still black.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

